# tev wahine



## Ahmed N (Mar 10, 2019)

HI, I am currently working on a model of the "Wahine"
but I am going through some issues with the dimensions
does anyone know the spacing between the hull frames in feet?
and the heights of decks B,C,D,E ?
that would be very helpful
thank you


----------

